# Vos Animaux > Autres Animaux >  Urgent bébé pigeon trouvé dans la rue (REIMS 51) Besoin de conseils !

## Courgette51

Bonjour à tous et à toutes,

Je viens de trouver un bébé pigeon biset dans la rue mais je ne connais pas son âge et je ne sais pas comment m'en occuper.

S'il vous plait, aidez moi car je commence sérieusement à paniquer !!

Je pensais qu'il se nourrirait seul et au final non, donc je ne sais pas comment le nourrir, ni lui donner à boire, ni même aménager son espace, pour cela, j'aurais des questions s'il vous plait :

1/ Quel âge a-t'il au vu des photos s'il vous plait?

2/ Est-ce que je dois le mettre dans le noir ou le laisser à la lumière du jour?

3/ Est-ce que je dois l'enfermer dans un carton fermé ou une boite de transport pour chat ou le laisser en liberté dans une boite ouverte... ou ailleurs?

4/ Qu'est-ce que je dois lui donner à manger s'il vous plait? Surtout que nous sommes Dimanche aujourdhui et que tout est fermé...

5/ Est-ce que je peux trouver une association pour le recueillir car j'ai peur de mal m'occuper de lui.

Je suis désolée pour toutes ces questions, j'espère que vous saurez m'aider.

Merci d'avance pour votre aide  :Smile:

----------


## monloulou

*Columba* pourra sûrement vous renseigner, lui envoyer un mp peut-être ?

----------


## monloulou

doublon
http://www.rescue-forum.com/sos-appe...s-51-a-153416/

----------


## orchidee56

Bonsoir Courgette 51,

Je pense compte-tenu des photos qu'il est très jeune et qu'il aurait besoin d'être nourri à la seringue, qu'il n'est pas encore en capacité de le faire. 

Vous pouvez néanmoins lui mettre un peu d'eau dans une petite cuillère à proximité au cas où. 

Le mieux afin qu'il ne stresse pas est de le mettre dans un carton pas trop grand avec du papier journal dans le fond ou une serviette de bains ou torchon selon ce que vous avez sous la main.
Et vous faites un bon nombre de trous dans le carton afin qu'il puisse respirer. 
Si vous avez une pièce où il n'y a personne, au calme, et où vous pouvez fermer les volets pour éviter la lumière, ce serait parfait, vous mettez le carton dans cette pièce.

Ne pas tenter de le manipuler, les pigeons ont la capacité de faire des arrêts cardiaques car dans la nature, c'est un mécanisme pour ne pas souffrir s'ils se font attraper par un rapace.

Pensez bien aussi à le réchauffer en mettant par exemple de l'eau chaude dans des bouteilles en plastique que vous enroulez d'un torchon et que vous mettez de chaque côté du carton. Vous les changez assez régulièrement. 

Par ailleurs, avez-vous regardé autour s'il n'y en avait pas d'autres car c'est possible ?

Concernant les adresses, voici une liste : http://apsana.info/faune/centresoins.htm

Dans le 51, il en existe une seule : 

Champagne Ardennes
10-51-52
Oiseaux et Petites Mammifères
CRESREL
Centre de REhabilitation et de Sauvegarde REgionaL de la faune sauvage
Domaine de Saint-Victor- 10200 Soulaines-Dhuys
Tél : 06 27 06 56 40
Site internet 
Page Facebook




Ces centres proposent tous des soins gratuits.

L'important est qu'il puisse être acheminé le plus rapidement possible, du délai dépend ses chances de survie.

Je croise les doigts pour que ce petit s'en sorte, 

Orchidée.

----------


## Courgette51

Merci Orchidee56 ainsi qu'à toutes les autres réponses, j'étais tellement stressée.

Merci Orchidee56 pour vos conseils, malheureusement, j'avais déjà agit en amont sans regarder s'il y avait des réponses à mes messages sur le forum  :Frown: 

je l'ai mis dans un carton avec des trous sur une courverture et une bouillotte dans une pièce au calme et je lui ai donné 25 graines de maïs doux en boite sans la pellicule du coup je panique un peu, est ce que j'ai bien fait de lui donner du mais?

Merci pour vos astuces, bouteilles d'eau chaude... je ne savais pas pour leur capacité à faire des crises cardiaques, c'est bon à savoir, merci.

Merci pour les adresses également, demain, je contacterai tout ceci...

Pardonnez moi ma réponse tardive et confuse mais j'ai passé une journée bouleversante, j'ai stressée toute la journée, je suis épuisée  :Smile:  merci en tout cas encore pour vos conseils, je vous tiens au courant.

bonne nuit  :Smile:

----------


## Columba

"Ne pas tenter de le manipuler, les pigeons ont la capacité de faire des arrêts cardiaques car dans la nature, c'est un mécanisme pour ne pas souffrir s'ils se font attraper par un rapace."

Euh, c'est faux. En cas d'attaque de rapace le pigeon se fige, tétanise (il fait le mort) mais c'est un oiseau étonnamment solide du coeur justement. 

Ce petit bout de chou doit avoir autour d'une vingtaine de jours. 

Pour la bouillotte ça peut l'aider à conserver son énergie s'il est un peu affaibli par le manque de nourriture (situation qui ne doit surtout pas s'éterniser) mais sinon il est suffisamment grand pour être à température ambiante.

Pour le maïs ce n'est pas équilibré mais en attendant tu as bien fait car ce n'est pas mauvais pour lui  :Smile:  Un petit comme ça ne doit pas jeûner, il est en pleine croissance. Le pigeon est granivore, donc tout ce qui est semoule, maïs, quinoa, riz, pois, lentilles etc peut être consommé en attendant (attention qu'il n'y ait pas d'additif, de sel, ou bien rincé, égoutté si ce sont des conserves). 

Un lien sur le nourrissage des pigeonneaux : http://sos-pigeons.forumactif.org/t1...geons-rescapes

Pour le centre de soins, si jamais tu as un retour positif ça m'intéresse. J'essaye de recenser les centres qui acceptent les pigeons. Sinon je te conseille de l'envoyer au CEDAF mais c'est sur Maisons-Alfort. Leur passer un coup de fil peut être également utile.

----------


## Entraideetsauvetage

sur le liens donné précédemment il y a toute les explications, je rajouterais juste attention aux fausses route il ne faut pas donner de l'eau à la seringue mais lui plonger que le bout du bec dans l'eau s'il comprends il le plongera lui même pour boire, ne pas le forcer et éviter les petits aliments quand on à pas l'habitude cela peut être dangereux, l'idéal étant le nutribird mais il faut insérer une fine seringue au fond du gosier et ne surtout pas en mettre dans le bec il pourrais s’étouffer.

il peut très bien être à la lumière, il faut juste faire attention aux chutes s'il commence à se déplacer.

l'idéal serait plutot de trouver un particulier ayant l'habitude de s'occuper de bébé pigeon comme lui

----------


## orchidee56

Bonjour, 

Je ne partage pas totalement les conseils que vous avez donnés précédemment même si je suis certaine que les bonnes intentions y sont. 

A ma connaissance, il est recommandé de ne pas donner à manger à un oiseau sauvage dont on ne connaît rien (notamment blessures ou pas) pour son bien à moins d'être spécialiste. Et Courgette51 semble néophyte en la matière. Cela vaut si vous l'emmenez rapidement, demain par exemple.

Concernant l'arrêt cardiaque en cas d'attaque d'un rapace ou en cas de stress, c'est ce que m'a transmis un spécialiste de la faune sauvage dirigeant un centre dans le Morbihan. Et sur internet, plusieurs sites parlent également du stress chez le pigeon pouvant occasionner des défaillances cardiaques comme ici : http://www.vivelelevage.com/l-elevag...ns-3-1167.html

Dans tous les cas, les centres de la faune sauvage m'ont toujours conseillé d'éviter de manipuler un animal sauvage car cela augmente son stress et peut par conséquent l'affaiblir encore plus. Et aussi de laisser l'animal dans le noir si possible avant de le transporter.

Par contre, lorsque je vous ai donné l'adresse ci-dessus, je n'avais pas fait attention qu'il s'agissait d'un centre public or par expérience, je sais qu'il arrive que certains centres publics euthanasient faute de moyens les oiseaux dits "nuisibles". 

J'ai trouvé une autre adresse qui est non seulement je pense plus proche de chez vous mais qui a également le statut associatif puisqu'il s'agit d'une LPO. Où j'habite la LPO n'euthanasie pas mais j'ai lu beaucoup de commentaires contraires au niveau des pigeons s'il s'agit d'un bizet. Alors, peut-être poser la question à la personne citée précédemment ou alors sur le forum donné précédemment ou ici pour être sûr de son sort si vous l'emmenez à la LPO : https://credopigeons.wordpress.com/2012/06/25/nourrir-bebe-pigeon-tombe-nid/ 
*SOS Pigeons (8h00 à 22h30)

Pigeons, tourterelles, corbeaux, corneilles et pies en détresse : 


Voici les coordonnées de la LPO de votre région au cas où : 

LPO Champagne-Ardenne


Contact
Adresseer Nature
Ferme des Grands Parts
D 13 
51290 OUTINESTéléphone:03.26.72.54.47Fax:03.26.72.54.30http://champagne-ardenne.lpo.fr


Et le lien internet de leur site : https://champagne-ardenne.lpo.fr/lpo-ca/nous-contacter

Après, si vous trouvez un particulier digne de confiance, possédant les capacités requises et payant les soins du petit si nécessaire (faire attention car certains particuliers font de l'élevage de pigeons pour leur propre consommation), pourquoi pas mais il faut agir vite car à cet-âge là ça reste fragile.

Bonne soirée, 

Orchidée.*

----------


## mi-figue mi-raisin

à cet âge il ne sait pas boire tout seul. il faut donc lui donner de l'eau doucement à la seringue de 1 ml (sans aiguille).
il vaut mieux éviter les bouillies style nutribird quand on a pas l'habitude de nourrir les oiseaux, fausse route assurée sinon.

il est magnifique ce petit pigeon

----------


## Columba

@ Orchidée

Le côté cardiaque c'est vraiment en cas extrême (l'oiseau est en train de se faire tuer, subi une grosse agression). Une simple manipulation manuelle d'un pigeon (et je parle que de cet oiseau-là, pas d'un passereau plus petit et sensible) ne provoquera pas d'arrêt cardiaque. J'ai des colombidés depuis près de 15 ans et jamais vu ça...

Oui en général l'idéal, quand on ne connaît pas les oiseaux, est de le mettre dans un carton, de ne pas y toucher, le temps de l'emmener au centre de soins (si c'est le jour même ça va). 

Mais 24 ou 48h sans nourriture pour un jeune oiseau, ce peut être potentiellement mortel. Un pigeonneau est heureusement un oiseau costaud et je pense que même si "on ne connaît rien" avec quelques conseils de base et un peu de bon sens, on peut parvenir à nourrir l'oiseau de manière appropriée le temps qu'une personne compétente prenne le relais (chose beaucoup plus délicate avec des passereaux ou rapaces). En appelant le centre directement, ils peuvent d'ailleurs informer le découvreur de la marche à suivre, en attendant qu'il soit acheminé. 

On m'a déjà apporté un jeune ramier dans un état de dénutrition, déshydratation, car la personne n'osait pas le nourrir par peur de lui faire mal. Elle avait initialement trouvé deux pigeonneaux, un des deux est mort avant que je puisse le nourrir, seul le second a survécu in extrémis. Il s'est passé à peine deux jours entre le moment où elle les a trouvé et où ils me sont parvenus.

----------


## abapel

Bonjour
je ne sais pas ou vous en etes avec ce bébé mais attention a cet age il ne sait pas manger seul,il faut donc le gaver sinon il va mourir
s il ne sait pas prendre le mais,ca ne sert a rien,son bec est trop mou,donc il faut selon ce que vous avez ecraser mais,semoule et graines trempées puis mixées si vous avez et lui donnez cette paté jusqu a ce que son jabot soit rempli(comme une petite balle molle)pour l eau pareil quelques gouttes
pour ma part quand ca m est arrivé je prefere mettre a la main en ouvrant doucement le bec qu a la seringue et attention a ne pas obstruer les deux petits trous par lesquels ils respirent
attention le cedaf en juillet est fermé(en tout cas l ecole veterinaire)donc les appeler avant
regarder les conseils pour pigeonneau sur "lapalomatriste"
mais surtout nourrissez le vous meme,au debut on est maladroit c est pas grave,il faut qu il mange c est tout

----------


## Courgette51

Bonjour,

Merci à tous pour vos réponses, vraiment, je suis tellement contente qu'il y ai d'autres personnes qui aiment les pigeons autant que moi.

Alors pour les nouvelles du bébé, j'espère avoir bien fait mais après la lecture de plusieurs sites, j'ai fait au mieux.

Ce matin, je lui ai redonné du maïs cuit (27 grains) vers 10h30 car je n'avais rien d'autre chez moi, puis à 15h, je lui ai proposé dans un petit bol du blé (Ebly) cuit, des lentilles vertes trempées pendant 4h, des petits pois décongelé et du couscous gonflé dans de l'eau chaude à part.

Il a englouti tous les Ebly, tout seul, j'ai juste tapoté un peu du doigt de temps en temps pour l'inciter à manger. Il a également beaucoup aimé les lentilles, mais avait plus de mal à les avaler même s'il en a quand même mangé pas mal. Il n'a pas réussi non plus à avaler les petits pois pourtant extra fins. je lui en ai mis 5 directement dans le bec. Le couscous, par contre, il n'y a pas du tout touché.

Je lui ai également mis dans un petit bol des graines pour Canaris, boudés au début, mais après, il s'est mis à essayer de les manger tout seul et en a picoré quelques unes.

Le soucis est que je ne sais pas du tout quelle quantité (combien de gramme) lui donner ni même combien de repas par jour, ni à quelle heure de préférence.

Je trouve qu'il a beaucoup mangé, mais il réclamait encore à la fin...?!
Je n'ai pas voulu qu'il mange trop et malheureusement, je ne sais pas comment vérifier son jabot, j'ai beau essayer, je ne me rend pas compte de s'il est rempli ou non... alors je ne lui ai plus rien donné mais il réclamait encore.

J'ai un autre souci, je le met dans une boite en carton fermé car il veut tout le temps sortir et se promener partout, or, j'ai un chat et de plus, il laisse des crottes partout... et j'ai peur qu'il se fasse mal si je le laisse seul dans une pièce.
Le soucis, est qu'il a l'air de grandir et veut tout le temps se promener et j'ai du presque lui imposer d'aller dans sa boite après le repas de cet après midi, ça me rend un peu triste pour lui.

Est-ce que je dois le laisser en liberté se promener? Est-ce qu'il peut supporter la boite fermée?

Enfin, évidemment, je cherche toujours une personne qui pourrait s'en occuper car mon appart' ne semble pas être l'idéal pour lui. Il est super mignon et se laisse faire même, je le garderai bien, mais avec mon chat, c'est impossible.

Merci encore pour vos conseils, s'il vous plait, n'hésitez pas à me dire si je fais bien afin qu'il puisse avoir toutes les chances de son côté pour survivre en attendant mieux.

Merci à vous tous pour votre aide.

----------


## Courgette51

Merci Orchidée pour la nouvelle adresse mais je crois que c'est une dame que j'ai appelé le premier jour mais elle se trouve à Strasbourg, elle avait pris mes coordonnées pour me rappeler mais pas encore de nouvelles...
Je vais la rappeler demain tout de même car là je n'ai aucune piste et je commence à m'inquiéter un peu.
Merci encore pour le soutien car je stresse beaucoup pour le pauvre petit.

----------


## orchidee56

Merci Columba pour ces précisions.

Sinon, Courgette51, j'ai trouvé ça sur le net, ce qui sous entendrait par rapport à son âge probable 80 à 100g  en totalité par jour réparti en 4 fois, c'est énorme ! : 

*Quantités conseillées à chacun des 4 gavages, en tenant compte des pertes, à partir du 7ème jour :
10 ml par gavage 4 fois par jour pour un bébé  de  6-7 jours
15 ml                                                                                  de  9-10 jours (4 fois par jour)
20 ml                                                                                 de 14-15 jours (4 fois par jour)
25 ml                                                                                 de 20 jours (4 fois par jour)

*Pour l'eau, j'ai lu 30 ml soit à peu près 2 cuillères à soupe de liquide par jour.

Et là il est question d'un refuge spéciale pigeon du nom de lapalomatriste : nous vneons de trouver un bébé pigeon!!! help!

Et encore là des centres qui prennent en charge les pigeons et ne les euthanasie pas : http://www.ambassadedespigeons.com/contact.html

Un coivoiturage serait toujours trouvable mais peut-être une fois le petit plus costaud.

----------


## Courgette51

Merci Orchidee56 pour votre réponse, 100g, c'est effectivement beaucoup, non?
Il me semblait que c'était 40g de graines par jur pour un pigeon adulte...?!

Dès demain matin, je vais contacter tous les numéros que je trouve ainsi que vos contacts parce que c'est quand même beaucoup de stress d'autant plus que j'ai vraiment peur de ma faire.

Ce soir, j'ai commencé à le nourrir et je me suis rendue compte que son jabot était énorme. Je ne le voyait pas auparavant et là il était bien visible.
j'ai donc arrêté e le nourrir, il n'a donc pas assez mangé mais je ne sais pas s'il avait finit de digérer son repas de 15h...

J'espère que son jabot sera vide demain matin et qu'il n'aura pas trop faim.

C'est vrai que ce serait très utile de savoir combien de grammes de blé(Ebly, lentilles vertes, petit pois...) il est censé manger par repas et combien de repas par jour mais je prend note de vos informations Orchidee56 en attendant d'autres propositions éventuelles.

----------


## orchidee56

Un extrait du site forumactif donné plus haut, sachant que le gosier doit être vide a priori avant d'effectuer un nouveau gavage : 

_A partir de 18-21 jours, lui présenter du grain (petit au début, de préférence des graines pour canaris, auxquels on peut ajouter des maïs doux et des petits pois en boîte, bien rincés car ils sont "doux" au toucher).Ne pas oublier qu'il doit boire.

-Si le pigeonneau semble mal nourri et a déjà presque 30 jours le mieux est de le gaver de petits pois et maïs doux de préférence décongelés ou bien en boîtes bien rincés à l'eau tiède. Il aura besoin d'une 30 aine de pièces par gavage trois fois par jour. On peut ajouter des pois chiches bouillis coupés en deux ou des lentilles trempées à l'eau. Pour lui apprendre à manger seul on peut "picorer" du doigt les petits pois et les maïs doux dans un récipient, mélangés à des graines pour canaris. Il essaiera de vous imiter 
Les petits pois et maïs doux sont en effet "doux" au toucher pour un petit pigeon et faciltera son sevrage, après une semaine environ remplacer les petits pois et maïs en boîte par des pois et maïs secs qu'on trouve dans les mélanges de graines pour pigeons voyageurs ou au détail en magasins.( sacs de poix cassés/ maïs sec)
_

----------


## Courgette51

Bonjour à tous, 

Merci Orchidée56 pour tous vos conseils, j'avais  bien lu toutes ces informations mais c'est que j'ai toujours peur de  mal faire et puis je ne savais pas si une trentaine de graines de maïs  correspond aux lentilles ou au blé... :Smile: 

Je viens vous donner un peu des nouvelles du petit orphelin.

Je l'ai trouvé ce matin au milieu de milliers de crottes vertes, le pauvre avait les pattes très sales.

Je  lui ai donc fait un bain de pied tiède, il est resté dedans de lui même  et après trempette, nettoyage au sopalin. Du coup, les anciennes  petites boules qui étaient sur ses ongles ont disparus, c'était surement  des crottes et là il a des pieds tout propres, ne reste plus que sa  queue et ses fefesses mais je ne sais pas comment les nettoyer.


Je l'ai pesé, il pèse 150g.

Son jabot avait l'air de s'être vidé dans la nuit, il n'avait plus la boule sous son cou.
Je lui ai présenté un petit bol avec 20 graines d'Ebly cuites et 10 de lentilles vertes crues trempées.
Il a tout mangé tout seul en quelques secondes.

Puis  il s'est attaqué au bol de graines pour canaris mais avec moins  d'envies même s'il arrivait à les attraper, il battait des ailes et  faisait "piou piou". Il marchait dessus et semblait ne pas vraiment en  vouloir tout en en grignotant quelques unes.

Il a commencé à se laver aussi, se gratte la tête, se lisse les plumes...

Le  souci c'est qu'il est tout plein d'énergie et ne veut plus vraiment  retourner dans sa boite mais je ne sais pas trop où le mettre pour qu'il  soit bien, donc je l'y remet mais il crie et marche beaucoup avant de  s'endormir.
Je vous met plus bas la photo du carton utilisé.

Le  premier jour, je l'avait mis dans une boite de transport pour chat mais  je l'avais retrouvé la tête à travers la grille, depuis, j'ai peur de  l'y remettre de peur qu'il ne se fasse mal, qu'en pensez vous?

Je ne sais pas où le mettre, s'il doit être face à la fenêtre (baie vitrée)...?) ou ailleurs...

Il fait beaucoup de crottes, est ce normal?

Voilà pour les nouvelles, je vais vous mettre quelques photos également de son petit corps  :Smile:

----------


## abapel

Bonjour
le mieux pour les graines c est de les faire tremper dans l eau tiede et les mixer,c est dur et il ne doit pas arriver a les prendre,c est pour ca qu il s enerve dedans
peut etre pas trop quand meme mais et tout ca...
pour la boite non il est vif il ne peut pas rester dedans,il a besoin de se faire les muscles
pour moi qui ai beaucoup de chats les piou sont automatiquement enfermés dans salle de bain,sinon ils stressent(pas si petits ils n ont pas peur)mais plus grands oui
l ideal est une cage a lapin ou il pourra courir voir voleter,pas de cage en hauteur,est ce que que votre veto pourrait vous en preter?la vous serez tranquille
moi j en avais trouvé une sur le B...Coin  DE 1 METRE A 20 euros
vous serez tranquille avec ca,il sera heureux en attendant mieux

----------


## Kyt's

Tu peux doubler la grille de la cage de transport avec un fin grillage ou de la moustiquaire. L'idéal pour l'instant serait de lui trouver une volière.

----------


## orchidee56

Bonjour Courgette51,

Une boîte, c'est bien quand on l'emmène direct vers un centre par exemple, l'histoire de 24h mais non, il ne peut pas rester dans une boîte toute la journée. Il a besoin de se dépenser.

Pour la cage de transport, oui, comme l'adit Kyt's, il serait mieux de la doubler.

Et pour les fientes, pas normal a priori si c'est vert. 

Cela peut ne pas être grave et être dû à l'alimentation comme trop de pois ou à une diète à un moment donné. 

Cela peut aussi être plus grave voir très grave : vers , pathologies type trichomonose, coccidose.

Un lien qui en parle ici : http://www.vetpigeon.com/vetpigeon/i...e7b2f66fd4a9a0

Alors je ne sais pas, rester vigilent et consulter si ça ne disparaît pas ou que d'autres symptômes apparaissent. 

Orchidée.

----------


## abapel

Bonjour
non une voliere ne convient pas j en ai fait la mauvaise experience avec deux pigeonneaux,je m etais précipitée trop vite
apres conseil aupres de "specialiste"seule une cage a lapin longue et large et pas haute convient car le pigeon ne peut se deplacer en hauteur,j insiste parce que j ai fait la betise,apres j ai eu d autres bébés et effectivement c etait beaucoup mieux avec une petite boite ou autre en promontoire et moi j avais aussi un panier en osier ou il pouvait se cacher
a moins que vous ne parliez d une grande voliere exterieure mais une voliere haute pour oiseaux ne 
convient pas du tout

----------


## Courgette51

Bonjour à tous,

Merci pour toutes vos réponses et conseils. 
Je l'ai laissé se promener un peu de temps en temps dans une pièce fermée loin du chat, mais bon, il passe son temps debout en boule...

Je vais essayer de lui trouver une cage à lapin mais comme je ne pense pas le garder je pendais qu'une boite suffirait mais c'est vrai qu'il a l'air de vouloir voir son environnement donc je vais tenter d'en trouver une.

Pour les fientes, mince, c'est vert depuis le 1er jour et il en fait vraiment beaucoup beaucoup, je vais regarder le lien.

Merci encore pour toutes vos infos  :Smile: 

*EDIT :* Oh mon Dieu !!!!
Je viens de découvrir sous son ventre un os qui dépasse !!!
Depuis ce matin, il avait tendance à tout le temps vouloir se mettre sur le ventre, il ne le faisait pas avant. Et là je découvre un os énorme qui dépasse de son ventre !!
Je n'avais pas vérifier son petit corps pour savoir si quelque chose n'allait pas, il avait l'air d'aller bien donc je m'étais dit naivement qu'il allait bien !
est ce que vous savez ce que c'est?
Est ce que je dois l'emmener voir un vétérinaire?
Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses.

----------


## mi-figue mi-raisin

pas de panique, l'os en question est le bréchet  rien de grave, mais apparent à ce point montre que ce petit est très maigre et qu'il a besoin de prendre des forces et du poids. attention de bien vérifier que le jabot est totalement vide avant de le nourrir. Les soucis de mauvaise digestion sont très courants chez les jeunes maigrichons et leur sont fatal. 

t'as des vitamines type tonivit pour lui en donner ? parce que c'est mauvais signe si il reste tout le temps en boule, à cet âge il devrait vouloir tout découvrir et être plein d'énergie

----------


## Courgette51

Oh merci Mi-figue mi-raisin, je suis rassurée... je vais lui donner à manger plus souvent ou du moins le laisser manger à sa faim car je le limitais beaucoup de force que son jabot soit trop rempli.

Je n'ai pas de vitamines chez moi, est ce que la spiruline pourrait convenir?

Merci en tout cas pour votre réponse, je respire.

----------


## orchidee56

Quand tu l'as trouvé, ça devait faire un moment qu'il était seul pour être si maigre.

Tonivit, c'est des vitamines spéciales animaux. On en donne notamment aux chats. Cela se trouve chez le vétérinaire sans ordonnance ou dans certaines pharmacies.

Il faut peut-être mieux d'en tenir à une vitamine à usage vétérinaire.

----------


## Courgette51

Peut être effectivement, je me demandais si c'était de ma faute ou pas qu'il soit si maigre. De toute façon, peut importe à qui la faute, il faut qu'il aille mieux.

Demain, j'irai chercher du tonivit, est ce qu'il y a une dose particulière à donner? Directement au bec?

Il boit seul mais vraiment très peu, est ce que cela suffit? Il plonge son bec une fois à chaque repas dans son bol d'eau parceque je lui propose mais c'est tout.

----------


## orchidee56

Tonivit c'est en goutte et pour les chats, on met directement dans la bouche. Pour la posologie, tu pourras demander à l'accueil véto, ils pourront certainement te renseigner. 

Pour l'eau, il devrait boire 2 cuillère à soupe par jour.

Vérifie bien ses fientes pour voir si ça évolue.

----------


## Courgette51

Merci Orchidee56,

Je pense que demain, je vais l'emmener en train à Paris à la SPOV car je suis assez inquiète et j'ai peur de mal faire les choses. Je préfère qu'une personne compétente s'occupe de lui au plus vite.

En attendant, je vais faire au mieux  :Smile:

----------


## mi-figue mi-raisin

sincèrement, c'est très difficile de sauver ces jeunes pigeons qui sont horriblement maigres. plein de bonnes ondes au loulou et merci de l'avoir pris en charge  :Smile:

----------


## orchidee56

C'est une bonne idée si c'est réalisable pour vous.

----------


## Courgette51

Bonsoir à tous,

Je viens vous donner des nouvelles du petit Rémi (sans famille  :Smile: 

Pour le moment, il est toujours chez moi, il grandit vite et semble aller bien.


Ses fientes sont toujours vertes mais un peu moins avec un peu de blanc dessus. Elles ont l'air plus épaisses et quelques fois semblent être des petites boules.


Il mange régulièrement seul Ebly, lentilles, maïs et graines pour canaris même s'il a beaucoup de mal à les prendre. Il prend plus facilement les graines plus grosses, c'est bizarre.
Est ce que je peux lui proposer des graines pour tourterelles?

Je lui ai acheté une cage à lapin qui est en fait une cage à cochon d'inde, la seule que j'ai trouvée, aujourd'hui, ça lui a beaucoup plu, il a plus d'espace que dans son carton.
Cependant, j'ai laissé la partie en plastique du haut et il l'adore cela lui fait un perchoir mais il y fait beaucoup de bruit parce qu'il marche tout le temps.

Est ce que c'est normal? Depuis le début, il semble marcher tout le temps, piétiner...
Il dort toujours debout et ne se couche jamais, est ce normal également? Parce que du coup, j'ai l'impression qu'il ne dort jamais  :Frown: 

Pour sa prise en charge, j'attends toujours de trouver la meilleure solution pour lui sans risque qu'il ne lui arrive quoi que ce soit.

Merci pour votre soutien à tous.

----------


## orchidee56

C'est normal qu'il dorme debout. Certains oiseaux dorment même sur une patte.

Qu'est-ce qu'il grandit vite, c'est impressionnant !

----------


## Courgette51

Ouf!!!! Je suis rassurée, j'avais peur. Je ne savais pas qu'ils dormaient debout, je pensais qu'ils s'accroupissaient comme les ramiers car j'ai plusieurs ramiers qui font la sieste dans un arbre près de chez moi et ils sont allongés/accroupis.
Super, je suis rassurée  :Smile:

----------


## abapel

Bonjour
en ce moment les pigeons dorment tard et se levent tot puisqu ils suivent la tombée du jour et le lever!en fait il glisse peut etre un peu sur le plastique c est pour ca que cela fait du bruit,vous pouvez lui mettre aussi une petite corbeille style corbeille a pain avec paille ou foin ca lui rappellera le nid de ses parents perdus
avez vous contacté Myriam de la palomatriste?il faut bien suivre les instructions pour la contacter car elle est en Espagne et la liaison est difficile
sinon je vous donne le numero de L AERHOqui reinsere les pigeons en ville ,ils sont a Montreuil 93 mais tres bon contact tel 01 43 62 05 23 EN plus votre petit est surement denutri mais pas malade donc il va avoir besoin de contact avec ses congénères c est primordial
oui pour les graines a tourterelles ou "oiseaux du pays"c est plus difficile a saisir alors essayer de lui mettre dans le bec doucement ,le mais est une friandise pour lui et plus facile a attrapper

----------


## Courgette51

Merci Abapel pour ta réponse et tes conseils.

J'ai envoyé plusieurs email à Myriam de la paloma triste sans réponses, je vais essayé de l'avoir par telephone, est ce que vous auriez un numero s'il vous plait?

Je suis en relation avec Credo Pigeons, je ne suis pas sûre que ce soit un refuge mais la dame (Edith) est très gentille et de bons conseils.

Pour l'AERHO, je ne sais pas car je me demande si le petit ne serait pas mieux chez un particulier ou en semi liberté...

Sinon, un nouveau problème ce matin, j'ai remarqué qu'un de ses doigts était tordu ou cassé, il s'agit du doigt dirigé vers l'arrière du pied gauche 


en sachant que l'ongle du doigt dirigé vers l'arrière du pied droit a également l'air tordu... 


Est ce que c'est grave? Est ce que je peux lui remettre en place?

Je suis désolée avec toutes mes questions

----------


## abapel

ne remettez rien en place sans avis veto!vous n avez pas un veto qui peut vous conseiller?Ce serait mieux quand meme,il pourrait vous donner un vermifuge adapté etc
pour Myriam je vous ai dit qu elle ne pouvait pas repondre sauf tres tard le soir je crois le mieux est d envoyer un SMS au numero sur le site je n ai rien de plus
un particulier c est tres difficile a trouver le mieux s il est en bonne santé est qu il soit relaché dans un groupe c est cela leur vie normale
s il a un probleme bien sur c est different
pour moi la priorité c est de le montrer a un veto ca vous rassurera et ne le laissez surtout pas chez le veto sauf s il est specialisé

----------


## orchidee56

Par rapport à ce que j'ai lu vite fait, il a pu se faire mal ou ça peut venir d'une carence, notamment en vitamine D. Et comme si j'ai bien tout compris il y a deux doigts de toucher, ça fait un peu beaucoup en une nuit. 

Lui avez-vous acheté le tonivit ?

Sinon, peut-être essayer de mettre la cage un peu au soleil sous surveillance car la vitamine D est synthétisée par la peau sous l'effet du soleil.

----------


## Courgette51

Merci pour vos réponses, je ne vais toucher à rien alors.

Le souci du vétérinaire c'est que je n'ai vraiment pas confiance en lui donc je préfère ne pas y aller.

Mon copain est parti chercher du tonivit chez le vétérinaire, je lui en donnerai dès que possible. 
Je vais tenter la vitamine D également mais je ne sais pas trop comment le soleil ne pénètre pas chez moi, mais je vais voir.

je me renseigne également pour l'administration de l'EPP chez les pigeons car c'est un bon antibiotique naturel et un vermifuge également.
C'est ce que l'on utilise chez nous pour tout le monde, nous et le chat.

Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses, j'espère que tout ceci n'est pas trop grave.

----------


## Courgette51

Grâce à credo Pigeon, j'ai trouvé un membre de la Paloma triste et le petit devrait être pris en charge Dimanche.
J'espère que c'est la bonne solution pour lui et qu'il ira bien.
Je  vous tiens au courant autant que je pourrai et encore une fois merci de  m'avoir tous soutenu et conseillée. Je pensais il y a encore une  semaine que j'étais la seule à aimer les pigeons et je suis très très  heureuse d'avoir pensé cela à tort  ::

----------


## Columba

Pour la vitamine D, il existe aussi des multivitamines pour oiseaux qui en contiennent que l'on trouve en jardinerie/animalerie, parfois moins onéreux que le Tonivit. J'en ai un Franc*dex pour perruches mais qui est assez bien équilibré pour un pigeon. Sinon la blédine céréales en contient également en bonne proportion (le Nutribird A19/A21 aussi, mais on n'en trouve pas forcément partout). 

J'ai pensé à toi Courgette, je m'occupe d'un petit pigeon depuis quelques jours, il est bleu barré/écaillé comme Rémi. Il devait avoir 25 jours quand je l'ai trouvé. Il est nourri au mélange tourterelles et Nutribird. Il commence à picorer et à battre des ailes  :Smile:

----------


## Kyt's

Tu ne pourrais pas recueillir Rémi Columba  ::

----------


## Columba

Reims n'est pas la porte à côté et je travaille la semaine. Le mien commence à manger seul et c'est une bénédiction vu que j'avais des difficultés à le nourrir en journée à cause de ça. Il ira ensuite chez mes parents, mais j'ai déjà 18 pigeons (16 volants et deux non-volants) c'est déjà suffisant.  Si une autre solution a été trouvée, c'est mieux comme ça

----------


## Courgette51

Bonjour à tous, toutes mes excuses pour ne pas avoir donné de nouvelles ces derniers jours mais j'ai été débordée.

Le petit Rémy est parti Dimanche chez une famille d'accueil de LaPalomaTriste, il a fait le voyage en train avec mon ami. C'était dur et j'ai un peu accusé le coup, je m'étais attachée à lui et surtout, je m'inquiétais beaucoup.

Au final, je suis contente qu'il y soit car elle a l'air d'en prendre grand soin. Il a été insectifugé car il avait une infestation de poux plats puis il a été gavé, je n'arrivais plus à le faire manger suffisamment le dernier jour.

Le dernier jour, il a volé sur mon épaule, il était déjà bien grand  :Smile: 

Il me manque mais je me dis qu'il sera mieux avec elle en attendant de venir plus grand et plus fort car elle s'y connait et en plus a également sous sa garde 2 autres pigeons plus ou moins du même âge. Ils pourront également devenir amis dans quelques jours ou semaines.

Moi je sors de cette expérience riche en émotion et en expérience avec un point de vue encore plus aiguisé sur la situation des pigeons et surtout avec la découverte de tout ce réseau de personnes merveilleuses avec un grand coeur qui donnent de leur temps pour aider ces pauvres petits et pour conseiller et aider les novices comme moi  :Smile: 

Merci beaucoup à tous.

@Columba : Courage avec le nouveau petit  :Smile:  et les 18 autres !!!

@Kyt's : merci pour tes conseils et ton aide  :Smile: 

@Orchidee56 : Merci pour toutes vos recherches, votre soutien et tout ce temps que vous m'avez accordé.

Dernière photo de Rémy chez moi  ::

----------


## Jade01

Bonjour , 

tout d'abord  

Et ensuite, souhaitez vous maintenir ce sujet?

----------


## Courgette51

Merci Jade01, la discussion peut être fermée étant donné que le petit n'est plus avec moi.
Je donnerai des nouvelles en MP à celles qui le souhaite  :Smile: 
Merci encore

----------


## Pigeon handicape

Bonjour courgette 51. Je vois bien que la discussion date un peu....🌝 mais je viens de récupérer un pigeonneau lourdement handicape et je cherche à le placer, pouvez vous me dire comment vous avez réussi à trouver une famille d'accueil ? Je cherche sur plusieurs forums mais je ne trouve pas.....merci pour votre réponse si vous avez mon message...🙂

----------


## Courgette51

> Bonjour courgette 51. Je vois bien que la discussion date un peu....🌝 mais je viens de récupérer un pigeonneau lourdement handicape et je cherche à le placer, pouvez vous me dire comment vous avez réussi à trouver une famille d'accueil ? Je cherche sur plusieurs forums mais je ne trouve pas.....merci pour votre réponse si vous avez mon message...🙂


Bonsoir, 

Je suis passé par l'association de la paloma triste. Il y a une page facebook pour les contacter, il suffit de taper paloma triste sur facebook, c'est Myriam Roland qui la dirigeait à l'époque.

SI vous ne trouvez pas la page, n'hésitez pas à revenir vers moi.

Dans quelle ville êtes vous?

Bonne soirée

----------


## Kyt's

https://m.facebook.com/groups/lapalomatriste/

----------


## Courgette51

> https://m.facebook.com/groups/lapalomatriste/


Merci Kyt's, j'espère que pigeon handicapé trouvera ses réponses.

----------

